
Crono: Less phone, less distractions, more productivity - abhishekbatra
https://crono.app
======
latexr
> Crono brings all your notifications, phone calls, Whatsapp messages,
> straight to your PC —so that you spend less time on your phone.

I understand how this leads to “less phone”, but I’m skeptical of the claim it
will also lead to “less distractions, more productivity”. All you’re doing is
moving the notifications and tasks to another place, you still have to deal
with them.

